# lighting for a 29 gallon



## Gorlack Zeblock (Jul 19, 2009)

i was looking at lighting for my 29 gallon and i was wondering if a 36" fixture would hang too far over the side for my 30" wide aquarium? Do people ever buy a fixture that is longer than their tank and will it put too much light outside of the tank?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have used lights that are wider than the tank. They look odd and the light getting into the room is a bit odd. The aquarium inhabitants didn't seem to care though.


----------



## Gorlack Zeblock (Jul 19, 2009)

well i would like to have a fixture powerful enough to do corals eventually and the 36" has the best price for the power. is it really bothersome having the extra light on the ends or is there anyway to block it?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it would be pretty annoying if it were your "show" tank. I have only used that setup on tanks in a back room/basement because I was using old equipment to house extra fish.


----------

